# Meyer E47 won't move side to side! HELP - I should be plowing!!!



## kpf98 (Feb 5, 2002)

Hi everybody! Snowing like hell in NE Ohio & my plow won't move side to side. The pump is a Meyer E47. Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

same thing happened to me you might have soma frozen water in your system that is leaving your valves messed up.change it out with new and it should help. that's what i did.


----------



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

if cat 320 was right when you change your fluid try putting a few drops of dry gas in with your new fluid. ive been told to do this with my old e-47 by our local meyer dealer when freezing is a problem.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 18, 2001)

At the very least to get you going if the blade still goes up and down you can uncouple and close off the system for the angling and use a bolt in your A-frame to make it (GASP) manual angling. Hey, there's a concept!! Anybody had the pleasure of manual angle? It gets tiring after awhile especially when your seat starts coming apart from all the in/out. One of your cylinders is probably frozen from sitting in this ultra cold weather and it needs to be thawed with a fluid change.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 18, 2001)

Well, now that I've read it, it doesn't make much sense to try to manually angle the blade if the cylinders are frozen either. Try to see if it will move with the couplings together, (like when you are storing it). If it moves side to side alright the angling cylinders are probably fine and your problem is in your pump. If they are frozen, bring it in somewhere to get it warm and then drain and refill your system.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

My 9' wouldn't angle either way one day. Just quit angling after I'd started and it had angled each way a couple of time. I put one side against a snowpile and pushed. Freed it up and haven't had a problem since. (disclaimer - Not responsible for your results)


----------



## lawnkid (Feb 5, 2002)

Hey kpf98, what's your company name?
I'm close by you in Euclid. Try draining your hydraulic fluid and then puting it back in. Or else take it to either Best Truck Equip. in Willoughby or Eshelmen's Truck Equip. in Mentor. Eshelmen's has 24-hour service. Good Luck and get it fixed quick! Another snow storms arriving late Thursday.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Mick,I was told to do the same by a friend of mine but the only thing is that you might mess up your pressure relief valve. it has worked though.


----------



## kpf98 (Feb 5, 2002)

Hey everybody - thanks for your help! The truck is sittin in the garage with a torpedo heater warming it up (had to kick the old lady's Saturn out of the garage lol) Hopefully that will help it (kinda new at plowing) One place i called said it might be valves(?) but I'm gonna try the thaw first. Lawnkid - i just plow for myself, but workin on gettin in with a co. so i can make the big bucks lol! Thanks again everybody!!

kpf98


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

cat320 - I figured it might mess up something. It was a plow that came with the truck. I guess it's a good enough plow - 9' Fisher L model with InstaAct and not rusted. I've just been trying to justify getting a V plow. Broken relief valve sounds it would do it. Maybe next time.


----------



## kpf98 (Feb 5, 2002)

*Still workin on it!!!*

Hi again guys - well here's the deal - replaced hydraulic fluid, lines fittings, etc. When i had the lines off of the cylinders, i could angle the plow by hand. When i hooked the lines back up & refilled the pump, it moved to the right (driver side cylinder pushed out) but not back to the left & stayed that way. I'm stumped!!! It makes noise in both directions but won't move. Up & down is fine though!! Anybody got any ideas?? Thanks in advance!!

kpf98


----------



## s-10racing (Jan 19, 2002)

try to clean the c valve ( the one with green wire) ,if that don't work you will have to replace, goodluck


----------



## Rocky (Jun 18, 2001)

I think you are air bound. Try angling your blade again with the hydraulic lines removed. Fill the cylinder with the ram that is extended with fluid and hook everything back up. If that doesn't make it work you'll have to bleed the system. You can find a procedure for that on Chuck's Chevy Truck pages, there should be a link somewhere on this forum. He is the founder of this website. What ever your problem is should be addressed in Chucks other site.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

you could be air bound like rocky said i was when i did all my lines.I took the whole thin apart becuse there is a spot at the very bottom that you can't clean good other than taking apart.It did take away to get the air out.And you might want to check the c valve too.but try getting the ar out first.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

C-valve


----------

